# Wago 750-881 für Rolladen und Mehr



## strichcode (27 November 2015)

Hallo,

In meinen anstehenden Neubau möchte ich die 20 Rolladen mit einer Wago 750-881 steuern.
Einzelbedienung soll über Doppeltaster(Hoch/Runter) erfolgen.
Rohrmotoren werden mit 5-adrigem Kabel alle zum Verteilerschrank geführt.
Taster werden mit 3-adrigem EIB Kabel alle zum Verteilerschrank geführt.
Taster soll zwischen kurzem und langen Drücken unterscheiden und Rolladen entsprechend zur hälft oder komplett hoch/runter fahren.
Rohmotoren sind 230V Motoren mit mechanischer Endabschaltung.


Aktuell habe ich folgendes vorhanden:
- 1 x Wago 750-881
- 1 x WAGO 750-1504  16DO
- 3 x WAGO 750-530   8DO
- 5 x WAGO 750-430   8DI (insgesamt 40 DI)
- 1 x WAGO 750-600   Busendklemme

Insgesamt 40 DI und 40 DO

Was fehlt mir noch für die "Komplettlösung"?
- 1 x 24 V Netzteil. Welches preisgünstige ist empfehlenswert
- 40 x Koppelrelais (24V/230V), welche günstigen Relais sind empfehlenswert
- 1 x "Software". Würde ich versuchen selber zu schreiben bzw. bereits vorhanden Programme anzupassen.

Ich vermute um einen Rolladen nur zur hälft hoch/runter zu fahren, muss ich in dem SPS-Programm die Zeit angeben, wie lange der Rolladen fahren soll?

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?
Gibt es evtl. noch andere Tipps zur geplanten Umsetzung?

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2015)

Auf keinen Fall beim Netzteil sparen.
Bei einem defekten Netzteil geht gar nix mehr.
Ich hab hier eins von Siemens.
Relais hab ich von Finder.
Auch wenn die schmalen Koppelrelais 6,5mm) platzsparend sind, für Rollo taugen Sie nix. Schon gar nicht für deine einfachen Antriebe.
In der Oscat.lib findest du viel zum Rollo. Mit den Bausteinen ist das meiste erledigt.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## strichcode (28 November 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall beim Netzteil sparen.
> Bei einem defekten Netzteil geht gar nix mehr.
> Ich hab hier eins von Siemens.


Welche Bezeichnung hat das Siemens Netzteil?


Blockmove schrieb:


> Relais hab ich von Finder.


Welche Bezeichnung haben die Relais?
Hier habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung worauf ich achten muss.
Brauch ich wirklich 40 Stück, oder reichen auch 20 Wechsel/Wechsel Relais?

Stimmt meine Annahme, dass die verschiedenen Fahrzeiten der Rolladen für jeden Rolladen invididuell eingestellt werden?

Welche Funktionen haben die Taster bei dir?

Gruß


----------



## ohm200x (28 November 2015)

Moin,

Zur Hardware:
Habe ein Meanwell Netzteil DR-24-120.
Läuft seit 5 Jahren stabil.
Evtl. lohnt der Mehrpreis für ein Sitop, aber mir war das zu teuer.

Warum die schmalen Finder Relais nicht bei Rollläden gehen sollen verstehe ich aber absolut nicht.
Meine 10 Rollläden fahren täglich auf und ab ohne ein Problem. Und das ist auch einer mit 6qm Fläche dabei. 

Zur "Software": In der OSCAT Bibliothek (Building) gibt es Bausteine für Verschattung. Dem Antriebsbaustein gibst du die jeweilige Laufzeit und gut.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (28 November 2015)

Moin,

ach so noch was zu den Relais. 
Du benötigst prinzipiell pro Rollladen zwei Schließer-Kontakte.
Relais mit Wechsler-Kontakt sind jedoch häufiger anzutreffen. 
Die kannst entweder nur als Schließer verwenden oder um versehentliche Fehlansteuerung zu vermeiden schaltest du so in Reihe. Ein Relais schaltet die Phase mit nem Schließer zu oder ab. Damit geht's auf den Wechsler vom zweiten Relais. Der steuert dann auf oder ab an.

Ist im Programm kein Hexenwerk und verhindert wirksam abrauchende Motoren.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Warum die schmalen Finder Relais nicht bei Rollläden gehen sollen verstehe ich aber absolut nicht.
> Meine 10 Rollläden fahren täglich auf und ab ohne ein Problem. Und das ist auch einer mit 6qm Fläche dabei.



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du, ebenso wie ich, keine einfachen Antriebe mit mechanischen Schaltern hast.
Ein Bekannter hat solche verbaut und bei ihm starben die Koppelrelais von Phönix (Kontaktbelastbarkeit 6A) reihenweise.
Wir haben dann auf "richtige" Relais umgerüstet und ich war über den Schaltfunken sehr überrascht. Bei meinen Somfy-Antrieben sieht man da kaum was.
Und bevor Fragen kommen: Die Sperrzeit zwischen Auf und Ab betrug 1s. 

Als Netzteil hab ich ein Siemens Logo-Netzteil mit 2,5A (6EP1332-1SH43) verbaut.
Meanwell sind auch nicht schlecht. Aber manche neigen zum Pfeiffen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (28 November 2015)

Moin,

Sorry, ich hatte das mit den Endschaltern überlesen. 
Ja ich hab elektronische Motoren. Hersteller weiß ich nicht.

Dachte mit Siemens-Netzteil meinst du das gute Sitop. Ich denke das Logo-Netzteil und das Meanwell liegen in derselben Liga.

Ein Pfeifen hab ich bei keinem meiner vier Meanwells. Hatte drei Jahre für'n KNX ein separates NT bevor ich die Drossel auf die 24V mit drauf geklemmt hatte. Auch bei den Schwiegereltern (das dritte) pfeift nix. Und mein LED-NT (120W) ist auch still. Allerdings wäre auch nur das letzte tragisch, da es das Aquarium im Wohnzimmer antreibt. Die anderen schlummern im Schaltschrank im Technikraum, weit weg von den Ohren.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## strichcode (29 November 2015)

Hallo,

auch wenn eine Bewertung nicht aussagefähig ist... beim Amazon schreibt einer zum Meanwell NT, dass es im Lerrlauf "20Watt Eigenleistungsverbrauch" hat.
Evtl. ist das einfach eine falsche Aussage. Hat das jemand schon mal nachgemessen?
Woher der Preisunterschied (ca. 60€ zu 40€) kommt verstehe ich auch nicht. Evtl. zahlt mein bei Siemens für den Namen...

Auf welche Angaben sollte ich beim Koppelrelais achten
Die Rollen haben wohl ein Leistungsaufnahme zwischen 90-110 Watt.
 Macht maximal 0,5A pro Rolladen. Angegeben sind aber immer 8A-16A.

Als Schließer zB. diesen: FIN 39.21 24V :: Koppelrelais, 1 Schließer, 6A, 24VAC/DC
Als Wechsler zB. diesen ? : FIN 38.51 24V :: Koppelrelais, schmal, 250V, 24V

Danke für den Hinweiß mit den Wechslern in Reihe.

Hat jemand evtl. einen günstigen 24V Bewegungsmelder im Einsatz, den er empfehlen kann?


----------



## Gecht (12 Dezember 2015)

Wetterstation nicht vergessen!
Besonders im Sommer zur Beschattung ein absolutes Muß bei einem Neubau.
Aber mit Wago bist Du da ja gut bedient.

Relais mal bei Rinck kucken:
z.B. KB-REL4-Typ2 oder SB-REL8A oder SB-REL8B
Bewegungsmelder:
finder 18.31.0.024.0300


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2015)

Gecht schrieb:


> Wetterstation nicht vergessen!



Je nach Wohnort funktionieren auch Wetterdaten von Internet-Diensten ganz gut.
Aber auch das kann eine Wago


----------



## Gecht (12 Dezember 2015)

Ok,...
ABER wenn man jetzt z.B. Jalousien hat oder eine Markise ist der Wind und Regenwächter echt fast schon ein Muß, und da ist dann der Temperatur- und die Lichtsensoren eher der Bonus.

Beschatten kann man z.B. auch mit einem Thermostat der nicht nur einen Kontakt für Heizen sondern auch für Kühlen hat. Kommt super in der Übergangszeit zur Heizungsunterstützung. Oder halt mit einem PT1000 z.B. DF/E Fühlersysteme. Die 8-Kanal Widerstandsklemme von Wago ist echt super und dann hast Du deine Einzelraumregelung Heizung auch gleich erschlagen.

So sieht meiner Meinung nach eine "Komplettlösung" aus, mit Wetterstation und Temperaturfühler in der Räumen. Dann kann kommen was will.


----------



## strichcode (12 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Gecht,

danke für die Tips.
Interessante Relais-Tips.

Frage mich gerade, ob es cleverer wäre gleich 24V Antriebe für die Rolläden zu nehmen?
Könnte ich die Rohrmotoren dann direkt an die SPS Klemmen anschließen und mir die Relais sparen?

Gruß


----------



## Kayle (13 Dezember 2015)

strichcode schrieb:


> Hallo Gecht,
> 
> danke für die Tips.
> Interessante Relais-Tips.
> ...



Moin,

Relais brauchst du bei 230v als auch bei 24v. Denn die Ausgänge der Wago können den Strom für die Motoren nicht liefern.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2015)

Gecht schrieb:


> Ok,...
> ABER wenn man jetzt z.B. Jalousien hat oder eine Markise ist der Wind und Regenwächter echt fast schon ein Muß, und da ist dann der Temperatur- und die Lichtsensoren eher der Bonus.



Du schreibst hier völlig richtig "Wind- und Regen*wächter*".
Diese Teile sind nicht zu verwechseln mit Wetterstationen.
Die meisten Wetterstationen haben Probleme Windböen zu erkennen.
Von daher muss man hier vorsichtig sein.
Ausserdem ist es nicht schlecht 2 Windwächter zu installieren.
Bei der Bebauung in den heutigen Neubaugebieten ist es nämlich nicht einfach einen Windwächter so zu plazieren, dass er Böen aus allen Richtungen erkennen kann.
Und es ist auch nicht schlecht das Thema VORHER mit der Versicherung zu klären ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gecht (13 Dezember 2015)

Hmm, bei mir wars eher immer andersrum,
der Wind hat ums Haus gepfiffen wie Sau und die Jalousien haben sich noch nicht bewegt.
Nach DIN Schlagmichtot habe ich die Jalousien hochgefahren, aber bestimmt von der Mechanik her noch nicht müssen.
Habe schon zweimal den Trigger höhergestellt. Man wird da mutiger, wenn die Frau anfängt zu motzen.

Apropos Frau und Komplettlösung:
Bei uns im Wohngebiet wurde mal wieder eingebrochen, ich habe jetzt vor die Jalousien/Rollläden über Bewegungsmelder runterzufahren, auch damit die Frau sich sicherer fühlt. Ob das dann bei jeder Katze schaltet weiß ich noch nicht, ich habe dafür keine Kabel gelegt und bin jetzt bei einer EnOcean Funklösung von Eltako um die BM zu installieren. Ist bestellt und wird getestet. Wenn's jemand interessiert kann ich ja dann schreiben wie's funzt.

Also mach Du bitte nicht den gleichen Fehler und lege an jedes Hauseck ein Kabel für einen Bewegungsmelder!
Ob Du's dann brauchst siehst Du dann ja noch. (Unterputzdose oder Schiffchen, Deckel drauf, zuputzen fertig!)


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2015)

Gecht schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir wars eher immer andersrum,
> der Wind hat ums Haus gepfiffen wie Sau und die Jalousien haben sich noch nicht bewegt.
> Nach DIN Schlagmichtot habe ich die Jalousien hochgefahren, aber bestimmt von der Mechanik her noch nicht müssen.
> Habe schon zweimal den Trigger höhergestellt. Man wird da mutiger, wenn die Frau anfängt zu motzen.



Es gibt gehörige Unterschiede bei Aussenjalousien.
Wenn man die Fläche als Basis nimmt, dann kann die Windlast schon gehörig werden.
Kritischer sind wohl aber die Aussenbeschatungen von Wintergärten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

